
I Almost Lost My Career Because I Had the Wrong Passport - doppp
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/03/opinion/immigration-law.html
======
beerandt
≥their system of research support and early childhood education for my son
allowed me to do the _innovative research on tax havens_ that led to the book
and the findings I’d been invited to share with Parliament.

This hints at a motivation other than xenophobia/etc, and is the only mention
of the authors topic of research in the article.

Also: This isn't a case of some starving immigrant illegally coming to a
country in hopes of a better life. It's a non-minority, middle class college
professor violating the terms of a work permit.

That shouldn't change anything, as the law is the law, for everyone, equally.
But it seems we've gone beyond the argument of it being morally wrong to deny
one a chance to climb out of poverty, and moved on to a direct attack on the
sovereign right to regulate work and/or immigration.

------
duelingjello
According to Sir John Glubb in _The Fate of Empires_ [0], the average
civilization descends into chaos at about 250 years / 10 generations. For the
US, that would be roughly 2026.

On another measuring stick about the unmooring of sexual relationship
conventions, a society declines around 50 years later, according to a recent
post [1]. That would suppose about now, around 2020.

Furthermore, "fall" of empire maybe too discrete/definitive of a word, "slow
decline" or "weakened" maybe more apropos. And what comes next could well be
an invasion, overthrow, mass exodus, hermit kingdom, revolution or
stalled/irrelevant society. It's hard to point at exactly when something
started and when it ended with "living" structures of socio-econo-political
orders.

0\.
[http://people.uncw.edu/kozloffm/glubb.pdf](http://people.uncw.edu/kozloffm/glubb.pdf)

1\.
[https://www.kirkdurston.com/blog/unwin](https://www.kirkdurston.com/blog/unwin)

~~~
Fjolsvith
How long after constitutional republic founding did previous nations last?

------
deogeo
> Anti-immigrant, ethnonationalist policies are acts of self-destruction, not
> self-preservation.

Depends on the 'self' in question. The Jewish answer to assure their "never
again" was to establish a country of their own. Does this not apply to other
ethnicities? Because history shows none are safe from ethnic conflict. The
Armenians under the Ottomans, and Ukrainians under the Soviet Union, and the
Uyghurs under China, and the Bosnian genocide are just a few recent examples.

I suppose if one is willing to gamble that their country will be one of the
counter-examples, they can get a bit of a GDP increase out of it.

